# Shale ok for aquarium?



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Sedimentary rocks like shale and sandstone generally contain a lot of calcium carbonate. To test your particular piece you can use the old "acid test". Put muric acid or hydrochloric acid on the rock and see if it fizzes. I believe you can buy it online or from a pool supply store. I think Jonathan from CCAC also has some lying around 

Just curious, where did you get a neutral pH source in Indiana? I know my tapwater comes out above 8, and RO water is below 7. Do you mix it up yourself?


----------



## Werdna (Nov 3, 2006)

Jenn,

My superpower is producing pH neutral water.

In reality, my water tests between 7.2-7.8 most all of the time.

So, I rounded down. My the way I live in Westfield, by Mike.


----------

